# FWB flounder gigging charter



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Saw a few posts on Destin and FWB charters but they were older ones. Anyone have any recommendations to share? Need boat to take 2 of us out, prefer FWB vs Destin but flexible.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Sel, don't know of any in fwb. Wish I could point you in the right direction. I have some that come from biloxi and destin cause they could not find a true flounder giggin charter over there.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

sel1005 said:


> Saw a few posts on Destin and FWB charters but they were older ones. Anyone have any recommendations to share? Need boat to take 2 of us out, prefer FWB vs Destin but flexible.


If your willing to make the drive over to Orange Beach you should give Captain Ron a shout. He won't disappoint.:thumbsup:


----------

